# ONR Usage



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I just purchased a scratch shield 20 l bucket and shield for use with ONR. 
However when I add 2 gallons of water there's around a gallon of solution above the grit guard. 
So half way through the wash I would have to remove the guard to get to the rest of the water.

Am I using too much solution in the sponge during the wash?
Should there be something like 60-80% of the water left once I'm finished?

If not I think I will have to fill to 3 gallons and add 1.5 oz of ONR.

Regards

EDIT: Below is the 20l bucket with 2 gallons and the grit guard.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

You don't have to "get" to the water below the grit guard. I don't eve use a grit guard with Our. The dirt is suspended in the solution. I can't remember dilution rates as I haven't used it in a while. Mine tell you on the bottle how much to use. I have had a litre bottle for two years and still have half left.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the official line from Optimum is a grit guard is not necessary, use one if you wish but I have do not use one. Have a look at the ONR FAQ for a good starting point for dilutions. I use 2 capfuls in a bucket.


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

I think he means his mit drinks the water line below the grit guard.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr T said:


> I think he means his mit drinks the water line below the grit guard.


Spot on. 
Just over half way through, the water line drops below the grit guard. 
So I'd have to remove it to get to the solution, If not I'll just add 3 gallons.

I was wondering if I was using too much solution during the wash, I normally have around 1/3 of solution remaining at the end.

Should it be more than that remaining?

Regards


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

So, you start off with 10L of ONR and at the end you have 3 litres left? You probably use more than me but not significantly more, although I do not think I have really taken that much notice of how much remains at the end


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeh sounds about right. 
But with this new bucket I only have access to around half the solution because of the grit guard. 
I could just take the grit guard out. 
I think I'll just add 3 gallons and add 3 cap fulls of onr.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the theory behind a rinseless wash is the dirt becomes attached or encapsulated by the polymers and thus they sink to the bottom of the bucket rather than just remaining suspended in the liquid.

It seems you have two choices really, firstly keep the guard and use more liquid or remove the guard. If you prespray the paint first with ONR then by the time the wash mitt touches the paint, most of the dirt is already attached to the polymers 

Hope this makes sense, currently doped up on a lot of pain killers so I might not be very coherent


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you squeeze your mitt/sponge out a little before your pass or do you carry a soaked sponge to the car? (so waste some on the floor in the travel time).

I'd just got for the 3 gallons myself though. Gives you plenty left at the end to wash the wheels with after


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds like a plan :thumb:
I'll have a least gallon left for the wheels 

Thanks everyone for your replies. 

Regards


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have thought about cutting down the gritguard supports so it sits lower in the bucket.........


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I normally start with 8l and have about 4-5l left after washing.


----------

